# There was a photographer in da house ... ;)



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What beautiful pictures!

And your boy! Oh my goodness! He is just gorgeous! It looks like he was having a great time kicking up his heals today


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

And the other ones


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The last one looks like it belongs in a magazine!

Such lovely pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

YAY.  I wanted to see more of him- he's just BEAUTIFUL.  *drools* Great pictures...I agree with Appy- the last one looks so professional, perfect for a mag!! Thanks for sharing, it looks like you two have such a great bond.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

very pretty horse you have!!!! how many hands is he?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG! im in love....how did you teach all those neat tricks?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Great photos, that was very entertaining


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

omigosh. I absolutely LOVE your horse. He's so gorgeous! What breed is he? I want one!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

One word...



Stunning !


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Put that boy in a calendar!!

Great pictures!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

wow!  awesome pics! how much did the photographer charge and how long did they stay for?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning photographs.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I must agree... Stunning is the right word here.... Just stunning!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

oh......my....god....I am literally in LOVE with your beautiful boy now!!!!
Those pictures are totally stunning! I'm sooo jealous!!! I want a photographer to come and take pictures of Sonny!!!
What breed is your horse? I know it...but the same isn't coming to my head.

He's totally beautiful though and he seems to enjoy being with you!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

The pics aren't showing up for me.  They're just a lot of red x's. Is there a website that they're on that I could see them on? Because from what I've heard they sound amazing.


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

@All Thanks to all. I absolutely fell in love with my horse again and again  IF one asks me, I would say "yes" again ;P

@mudpony
The site was temporarely offline, but now it seems like everything is fine. Hope you can see the pictures now.

@Sonny
He is a westfalie drafthorse, a german draft breed. 

@kansas
He is about 1,65m tall. 

@moomoo
The photographer is a friend of mine, but she'd take about 50 euro for a shooting. Our shooting was about 3 hours I think.

Sady


----------



## Sam_Croasdale (May 18, 2008)

Just stunning! he knows all the triks in the book, u got a real star there


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

>


My goodness. This photo is my absolute favorite.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok thanks! I can see them now. Your horse is absolutely stunning!!! I want to have someone come photograph my horse sometime so badly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome pictures!

I really love this one:










You guys both have your feet in the exact same postion.


----------



## galantova (May 24, 2008)

Sady, your horse is simply great. give us more pics


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

at first i thought he was a pony and then i saw him next to you. he is so gorgeous.


----------

